# Tomato free salsa recipe?



## SAmama (Oct 13, 2006)

I have a friend who is allergic to tomatoes but loves salsa. I am also avoiding tomatoes for dd and was wondering if anyone has a salsa recipe that doesn't use tomatoes. Thanks!


----------



## hipmummy (May 25, 2007)

Sub mangoes for the tomatoes or peaches. YUMMY Follow the exact same recipes you already have. Watermelon can work as well.


----------



## lilgsmommy (Jun 21, 2004)

Can your friend eat tomatillos? Iknow alot of people with tomato allergies can do tomatillos.

I have a recipe for a tomatillo and avacado salsa.

I know alot of people who sub mangos or peaches for the tomato in salsa...peach salsa is actually pretty dang good.


----------



## cristeen (Jan 20, 2007)

There's all sorts of fruit salsas when it's in season... I've made:
Peach/Strawberry
Pineapple
Mango

I've been served:
Cantaloupe

There's also Avocado, and like the pp suggested, tomatillo. There's even corn salsa or bean salsa.


----------



## SAmama (Oct 13, 2006)

Wow, great. Thank you so much, I just drew a blank and needed some ideas. I am not American and the first time I ever had salsa was when I was already a grown-up. But I sure love it. We do make mango salsa, but we live in Asia and mangoes are easy to find in season. My friend said they rarely find mangoes in their little town. Pineapple salsa, hmm, I have to give that a try soon.


----------



## 4lilfarmers (Feb 9, 2006)

salsa verde is parsley, olive oil, peppers, garlic, shallots blended up... you could do it with cilantro though.

but i like the idea of mangoes, peaches or avocados. yum!


----------



## FireWithin (Apr 29, 2004)

We can't do tomatoes either. We eat approx 6 jars of Trader Joe's salsa verde a month. I don't like it as much as fresh tomato salsa, but it is an acceptable substitute.


----------



## HappiLeigh (Mar 30, 2005)

I've made this recipe before without tomatoes. I just used more mango and avocado. It was yummy!


----------

